# Server Donations list



## Alkora (Jul 29, 2005)

The following people have donated to FA for the server funds:

PunkTiger: $250.00 (-$7.55 for paypal's little fee they take out...)
SnowKitty: $225.00 (-$9.08)
Preyfar:     $50.00  (-$1.75)

so all together, we have:
$506.62


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 30, 2005)

Whoohoo! 1/4th of the way!


----------



## Stallion (Jul 30, 2005)

No "Pay Pal", any other options?

Stallion


----------



## Suule (Jul 30, 2005)

If Jheryn has a bank account I think a bank money transfer will do... or Western Union money transfers work too in many cases.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 30, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> If Jheryn has a bank account I think a bank money transfer will do... or Western Union money transfers work too in many cases.



I'm sure he would accept money order, too.


----------



## Suule (Jul 30, 2005)

D'oh. yeah >.<


----------



## SnoSno (Jul 31, 2005)

I could SWEAR Jher said he was going to donate 100 to make his own damn server.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jul 31, 2005)

SnoSno said:
			
		

> I could SWEAR Jher said he was going to donate 100 to make his own damn server.



It be quite cool if Jheryn could make a server a bit over $2000 for just 100 bucks. Heh, plans changed a lil since his original idea so don't get confused. THe idea is to give FA it's very own server and with that as good as Jheryn can manage with donations.


----------



## SnoSno (Jul 31, 2005)

Don't see how that addresses the fact he said he'd donate $100 to the new server and that it doesn't show on the list here. :b


----------



## Stallion (Jul 31, 2005)

If you have something constructive to say, please do... Other wise, spare us...


----------



## PunkTiger (Jul 31, 2005)

Right now, it looks like Jheryn is spending his own money keeping this message board up and running and paying for the bandwidth it's using. He's also doing the leg-work in getting all the bits and pieces together for the new server and finding a place to host it. I think I can forgive him his $100 at this stage of the game.

I gave a hefty donation to the server not because I know Jheryn (I wouldn't know him from Adam, frankly), but to show I have some faith in someone trying to make a fresh start on doing something good for the fandom. (Apparently, judging by some of the posts in the other forums here, it's a fandom with a vocal share of whining Drama Queens, but I'm willing to look beyond that.) Quite honestly, I don't give a leaping God-damn about Furry Politics or getting entrenched in a "He-Said/She-Said" quagmire. If you want to support Jheryn/Fur Affinity, fine. Please do! They need all the support they can get. If you just want to stir things up, don't bother. There are plenty of other people doing just that. We've heard it all before.


----------



## ryokukitsune (Jul 31, 2005)

If i could i would give him some money but unfortunetly the only option i have for sending it it paypal...


----------



## SnoSno (Jul 31, 2005)

Stallion: If you have something constructive to say, please do... Other wise, spare us...
Me: Yes, of course, because that was SOOOO constructive. 


PunkTiger: Right now, it looks like Jheryn is spending his own money keeping this message board up and running and paying for the bandwidth it's using.
Me: You must either have never run a website that is as plain as this, or you have and are totally stupid or think me stupid. A plain forum like this isn't going to cost squat to run, $100 would cover paying for it for over a year on some web hosting companies. 

PunkTiger: If you just want to stir things up, don't bother. There are plenty of other people doing just that. We've heard it all before.
Me: I'm just pointing out that he said he'd donate to his own little project but has yet to add to the pot. Same as he didn't help Arc with paying for the site before.  - Pointing out little details isn't "stirring things up," it's bringing to attention some key points that go to show that he's not terribly good with money. ;3  And while you may have heared it before, you most definately haven't listened any.


----------



## Alkora (Jul 31, 2005)

how would you know how i am with money?

FYI...I am waiting to pay for this month's rent. I need a place to live in if i am going to work on FA...

After I get things i need to be paid of, i will throw whatever i can into the pot.


----------



## PunkTiger (Jul 31, 2005)

SnoSno said:
			
		

> A plain forum like this isn't going to cost squat to run, $100 would cover paying for it for over a year on some web hosting companies.



Granted. Mea Culpa. At five in the morning, I'm not the clearest of thinkers.



			
				SnoSno said:
			
		

> I'm just pointing out that he said he'd donate to his own little project but has yet to add to the pot.



The way I see it, is he has up until he's $100 away from paying for the server to kick in his share. Does it really matter if he does so at the beginning, middle or end of the financial drive? Does it matter if he puts in a portion of it now and the rest later? Perhaps I'm being a bit cavalier about it, but *as long as he does so*, it's of no matter to me -- or really anyone else.


----------



## Urbskie (Jul 31, 2005)

*not a good idea...*

first..i encourage the donations. however i dont think its a good idea to post the amount that people have spent. and ill tell you why. 

Most people i know that are on this site, havent the income to make a serious donation. now that youve posted the massive amounts that just a few have made, its going to really make them not want to donate, because they cannot donate as much as others. not to mention possible feelings of jealousy, intimidation and insignificance.

This is just my feeling.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: not a good idea...*

> first..i encourage the donations. however i dont think its a good idea to
> post the amount that people have spent.

Given past problems and issues, questions about donations and where they went, I believe that for the mean time keeping the information publically viewable (and thus accountable) is a good thing. There were too many questions prior about where the money went, who did what, etc.


----------



## SnoSno (Jul 31, 2005)

When you say you have $100 "now" you can add to it and then a week later decide SUDDENLY, OMG, you hae rent, you never really did have $100 you could spare and you lied. Once again, showing just how inept and unprofessional you are when it comes to running a site. When you say "I have $100 I can donate" then you should damn well be at the top of the list of donateors, Mr. Site-Owner. But once again, you're getting others to foot the bill for you, like you did with Arc. (;


----------



## uncia2000 (Jul 31, 2005)

> SnoSno wrote:
> PunkTiger: If you just want to stir things up, don't bother. There are
> plenty of other people doing just that. We've heard it all before.
> Me: I'm just pointing out that he said he'd donate to his own little project
> but has yet to add to the pot. Same as he didn't help Arc with paying for
> the site before.  - Pointing out little details isn't "stirring things up," it's
> bringing to attention some key points that go to show that he's not
> terribly good with money. ;3  And while you may have heared it before,
> you most definately haven't listened any. 

*purrs* Heya again, Sno! 
Presume you don't mind listening a bit, in return.

I don't have the full figures, obviously, but from what I was keeping tabs on I'd guess Jheryn was somewhere around the 4th or 5th largest contributor to the running of FA. And one of *two* people originally bankrolling the project.

Personally, I wouldn't have expected either Jher or Arc to be close to the top of that $ contributors list, given their personal situations (neither is in a $40k+/year IT job) and huge contribution in terms of time.
(How many of us have worked so wholeheartedly to a community project that you ended up with stress symptoms and problems at work/school because you could not stop working on /trying/ to make things better?
Not just self-interest by any means, I'm sure...).

IMHO, neither Jher nor Arc was terribly good with the finances and both could have done 1000% more to flag and address the issues.
The "get a bigger server" approach, despite not having finances under control, was a factor in bringing this to crisis point. And that wasn't Jheryn's call, IIRC. But it was fairly predictable that that would become a major issue.

Somewhat pointless to call "blame" now, but still worthwhile noting again that the situation wasn't quite as you think (and was pretty much hidden from "rank-and-file" users, anyhow )


----------



## Alkora (Jul 31, 2005)

actually, i have $350 in the bank...and what i had said was "I will pitch in any money i can aside from my MFF fund ^_^"

rent is $201.25
we haven't gotten the electric bill yet...
$30 for renter's insurance, and
$13 for cable/internet

$10 to help pay off a medical bill

after that is all done, THEN i was saying, i could throw whatever i can spare into the pot...Thank you oh-so-much for being an ass about my trying to manage things.

Oh...and yes, i was the one who origionally, one of, who funded FA
I've thrown a little over $600 into this...
domain names...switching servers...paying transfer funds and monthly payments...

don't even dare state that i don't donate to FA...


----------



## uncia2000 (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: not a good idea...*

> Urbskie wrote:
> Most people i know that are on this site, havent the income to make a
> serious donation. now that youve posted the massive amounts that just
> a few have made, its going to really make them not want to donate,
> because they cannot donate as much as others. not to mention possible
> feelings of jealousy, intimidation and insignificance.
>
> This is just my feeling.

Well spoken. Thanks for voicing those worries, Urbskie!

Personally (and I'm just one user here), am not at all intimidated by, jealous of, or feel insignificant compared with da PunkTiger. 
Am more than happy to see anyone's support *for* the community; whether that's words here, artists itching to get back online to share, or hard cash to pay the bills.

Yeah, is a difficult balancing act with those issues mentioned by Preyfar.
Maybe would have been better just to show a current total without large individual numbers, but there were confidence problems needlessly arising from the manner in which finances were (not) tracked, before. 

And financial transparency is still an issue to be addressed for AF/?? too.
Fingers crossed...


btw. If you donate $10, somehow, that will be more than 99.9% of people have contributed to the running costs of the FA /community/. Not a gripe, just a statistic.
However, I agree 100% that not all of us have the money spare.
Just like not all of us can contribute in terms of artwork or other media contributions! *blushes and hides*  :?


----------



## uncia2000 (Jul 31, 2005)

> quote="Jheryn"
> I've thrown a little over $600 into this...

Hrmm. 
As with Arc's financial contribution, a lot more than I'd thought, Jheryn. Much appreciated, here.

(Had better change "4th/5th" to "2nd". Apologies. Not that that's a league table or beauty contest, anyhow...).

If those finances had been public I think we'd've all appreciated the situation much better.
Even if some people might've been put off by the "big spenders", it would certainly have focused minds.

> domain names...switching servers...paying transfer funds and monthly payments...

Have said it before, but all adds up to far more than I'd thought. :?
Hadn't even been aware the costs were $500/month at the end. (I still believed the figure to be closer $400/month).

(Still difficult to envision compared with VCL's running costs of $240/month; although the CPU vs. bandwidth usage issues are somewhat the reverse for them).


----------



## WHPellic (Jul 31, 2005)

SnoSno said:
			
		

> Me: I'm just pointing out that he said he'd donate to his own little project but has yet to add to the pot. Same as he didn't help Arc with paying for the site before.  - Pointing out little details isn't "stirring things up," it's bringing to attention some key points that go to show that he's not terribly good with money. ;3  And while you may have heared it before, you most definately haven't listened any.



I've seen how you act on FA. You seem to enjoy heckling people.


----------



## dicyDico (Aug 7, 2005)

Well, not to be snide or anything, but I do believe Jheryn mentioned that it might be less than $100 when it comes down to it, so he could donate nothing at all and still fulfill his words.  Now, I have every confidence that he won't pull a trick like that, but there's really just no use in calling him a liar over that one.

Another thing, we've heard what the hardware will cost, but are we to assume Jheryn will pay _all _of the networking/bandwidth charges?
If so, pissing and moaning about $100 is a bit out of place   

Of course, continue poking, SnoSno, there's no more invaluable service for making sure everyones' alibis are airtight and their wallets soothingly empty.  :wink:


----------

